# Virtualbox lost his mind!



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

I think this is the right place for that. I use Virtualbox-ose but have not support for usb. Because usb is something that I really need, I deinstall Vistualbox-ose and I installed Virtualbox witch have. The problem is that Virtualbox tells me on toolbar that is the opesource version and no usb anywhere! But is sun's Virtualbox because I saw differences and on first time sun ask me for account!


----------



## adamk (Oct 20, 2010)

There is no non-OSE version of VirtualBox for FreeBSD.  I'm not sure what you downloaded, or where you downloaded it from, but it was the OSE version.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

On ports there are two Virtualbox. The simple Virtualbox and Virtualbox-ose. The Virtualbox is Sun's Microsystem but Virtualbox-ose is more...open license. Something that I read on forums (Not sure. I don't know). And that Virtualbox have usb support but Virtualbox-ose not.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2010)

There are only
emulators/virtualbox-ose, emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions, emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod

I suggest you remove you ports tree and extract newone


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

Mine returns me that:

```
[emberdaemon@area51 emulators]$ ls -al virtualb* 
virtualbox:
total 48
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel    512 Oct 20 18:28 .
drwxr-xr-x  218 root  wheel   4608 Oct 19 12:27 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   7776 Oct  7  2009 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    453 Sep 13  2009 distinfo
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel    512 Nov 21  2009 files
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    375 Jun 15  2009 pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    801 Sep 13  2009 pkg-message
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  23027 Sep 29  2009 pkg-plist

virtualbox-ose:
total 50
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel    512 Oct 20 04:39 .
drwxr-xr-x  218 root  wheel   4608 Oct 19 12:27 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   9881 Oct 15 09:32 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    450 Oct 15 09:32 distinfo
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel   1024 Oct 15 10:38 files
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    375 Jan 13  2010 pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    819 Jan 13  2010 pkg-message
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  23529 Aug  9 17:40 pkg-plist

virtualbox-ose-additions:
total 22
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel   512 Oct 15 10:38 .
drwxr-xr-x  218 root  wheel  4608 Oct 19 12:27 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  4386 Oct 15 09:31 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   225 Oct 15 09:31 distinfo
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel   512 Oct 15 10:38 files
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   437 Jan 13  2010 pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   586 Mar 15  2010 pkg-plist

virtualbox-ose-kmod:
total 20
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel   512 Oct 15 10:45 .
drwxr-xr-x  218 root  wheel  4608 Oct 19 12:27 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  2905 Oct 15 09:31 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   225 Oct 15 09:31 distinfo
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel   512 Oct 15 10:38 files
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   375 Jan 13  2010 pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   262 Mar 15  2010 pkg-plist
```
So I must do:

```
cd /usr
rm -rf ports
portsnap fetch extract
portsnap fetch update
```
Right?


----------



## da1 (Oct 20, 2010)

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
would be enough since you will get the latest tarball.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

I did it. But a Virtualbox folder still exist on ports/emulators


----------



## adamk (Oct 20, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> On ports there are two Virtualbox. The simple Virtualbox and Virtualbox-ose. The Virtualbox is Sun's Microsystem but Virtualbox-ose is more...open license. Something that I read on forums (Not sure. I don't know). And that Virtualbox have usb support but Virtualbox-ose not.



Again:

There is no non-OSE version of VirtualBox for FreeBSD.  Whatever you installed was the OSE version.

And, yeah, you should fix your ports tree since there is only virtualbox-ose.

Adam


----------



## jalla (Oct 20, 2010)

While there's currently no support for usb in virtualbox-ose, that may change in the near future.
Check this and related mails from the freebsd-emulators list
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?201010171948.25610.hselasky


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope so  WIfi, LCDpanel etc need usb to work on Windows. And I want to install them there so I can install my favorite FreeBSD on my laptop


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 20, 2010)

Then put your money where your mouth is!  

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=4540+0+current/freebsd-emulation


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

> I will divide $1000 by the number of people interested and send out a pay-request


I could give some money but not too much (20-30 euro). Also I have no idea about Paypal


----------



## phoenix (Oct 20, 2010)

If this is for a laptop, you'd be better off installing Windows on the harddrive, then install the full version of VirtualBox in Windows, and then install FreeBSD in a VM.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2010)

I prefer FreeBSD on Harddrive. For me Windows is 1-2 things. Itunes for Iphone and maybe wifi. Nothing more. In the other side, FreeBSD is my OS witch I do all the others


----------



## phoenix (Oct 20, 2010)

Which is fine.  But if you want to access USB ports in Windows ... then you'll have to run Windows on the harddrive.

Which is more important to you:  running FreeBSD on the laptop ... or having access to USB in Windows?


----------



## PatrickBaer (Oct 20, 2010)

Hm, there is a closed source version with USB and an open-source-version without USB. 

What exactly do they need $1000 for?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 20, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Which is fine.  But if you want to access USB ports in Windows ... then you'll have to run Windows on the harddrive.
> 
> Which is more important to you:  running FreeBSD on the laptop ... or having access to USB in Windows?


Perhaps you didn't read the links in thread.  They are to introduce USB passthrough mode to VirtualBox OSE on FreeBSD.  That being said, it's only full-speed mode so it wouldn't be as good as the binary version of VBox.


----------



## adamk (Oct 21, 2010)

A lot of people claim that something will be working in a future version.  You often shouldn't believe it till you see it 

Adam


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 21, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> A lot of people claim that something will be working in a future version.  You often shouldn't believe it till you see it
> 
> Adam



Given the entire context of the thread and the specific people involved, I think it's pretty safe bet provided people step and support the effort.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe that 3 things could do Virtualbox much better.
1)Usb
2)Support for aero on Windows. Graphics are too bad without transparency etc.
3)A better support for sound? Internet always working but sound never.


----------



## adamk (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds has always worked here without problems.  Aero would require pretty advanced direct3d support.  vmware has a large group of developers who work on direct3d for their virtualization software.  I doubt virtualbox will get anywhere close without the same level of dedication.  And, well, USB has been discussed to death on this thread 

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

How sound work here? I tried Soundblaster 16 and ICH AC97 on OSS and null audio driver too. I have not sound. Is not recognised. I missed something?


----------



## adamk (Oct 21, 2010)

Works fine here with ICH AC97 on OSS and pulseaudio.

Adam


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 21, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I believe that 3 things could do Virtualbox much better.
> 1)Usb
> 2)Support for aero on Windows. Graphics are too bad without transparency etc.
> 3)A better support for sound? Internet always working but sound never.


I think 2d acceleration got turned on in 3.10, prior to that it was just a dummy toggle.  I'm not positive that is got rolled into that version, but I know there's a patch out there to enable it.  As for how it effect Aero performance, have no idea and probably never will.

Ditto on the sound, never had a problem.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

Sound doesn't work  OSS, Null audio, Pulseaudio enabled from flags. But still cannot see it


----------



## adamk (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe it's a problem with the guest operating system, and not with virtualbox.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

I have Windows 7 (64bit) on it


----------



## adamk (Oct 21, 2010)

And?  So does Windows 7 support either of those sound cards?  If not, did you install drivers for either of them?

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

You mean to install sound driver on windows? Where I can find them. I have no idea what driver is needed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

I found the solution. The driver is this: http://download.cnet.com/Realtek-AC-97-Driver-Windows-Vista-Windows-7/3000-2120_4-10962344.html
Now sound works


----------

